# Bought my first yak :-) UPDATE - PICS pg2



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Well went and saw Scott today at the 4wd/fishing show in Melbourne and walked away the proud owner of an orange Quest..

Could not go past the quality of the fitout and finish compared to some of the others in the same price range.. and it ticked all the boxes in my book..

Thanks Scotty for a great deal..

Will pick it up early next week sometime when he gets a chance to a: breath after the show, b: fit my rudder and rear hatch

Cant wait to get it on the water and get some fish in the back :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Landyman, a great choice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats mate. what a beautiful kayak they are. The quest was one of my contenders due to the value for money and good build quality. Hope you enjoy it mate, and I look forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Landyman,

You have definitely taken away a nice boat. I owned one for two - three years and it never let me down. Well done!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks guys.. as I said it had to tick many "boxes" to get my $$

front and rear(retrofit) hatches - check
BIG centre hatch - check
reasonably quick hull - check
reasonable primary and secondary stability - check
good build quality - CHECK (best I saw today)
good value for $$ - check
and I liked the side pockets and drinks holder too :lol: :lol:

I am surprised there aren't more Quest owners on here seeing what else is in the sub $1600 market..

cant wait to get it wet


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

well done , the quest is definitely on my short list!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

landyman said:


> I am surprised there aren't more Quest owners on here seeing what else is in the sub $1600 market..
> 
> cant wait to get it wet


At a guess, I would say that this is because generally speaking when you go to your local hobie dealer, they are sitting right next to an Adventure or Revo and then the old mind starts thinking, and the pocket starts burning.......................... :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

'spose so.. I didn't want pedal though - so it was an easy decision really


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I only went to have a look at a Quest, but those pedal machines almost tempted me into buying one. The Adventure would have been my choice I think, and I was (and maybe still am) considering a Quest for a second kayak for belting around up some creeks and stuff. My wife is in love with Hobies


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

> I am surprised there aren't more Quest owners on here seeing what else is in the sub $1600 market.


Me to actually (good choice by the way). I do think Keljad has made a good point.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah i was looking at the quest and then the revo right next to it. that was it i couldn't walk away from the sight of revo without buying it. but the quest is a great kayak good luck with it. hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

So... is it "_Landy_man" because you run a 4 minute mile?


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

well done on the quest, I have had one for two+ years now, love it (along with my Outback)...maybe Scott will show ya some fishing hotspots now????


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hobie Aus said:


> well done on the quest, I have had one for two+ years now, love it (along with my Outback)...maybe Scott will show ya some fishing hotspots now????


yep.. he did mention that he'll take me out to a few spots..

as for "landyman" - it's due to a love affair with Land Rovers :shock:


----------



## Sandgroper (Sep 11, 2007)

Well Done Landyman 

I got my 1st Yak 6 weeks ago...a Quest ...Rudder fitted before I left the shop  ...

...The Quest was suggested to me by Funda 8) ... Weeks before the start of his new Job... Seems to me that he was born for the Job... :wink: ...

I've got out as much as possible, with some nice small results...I am very happy with my purchase 8)

The last couple of outings were it relatively strong head winds between 15 - 25 knots...
...I'm far from being super fit ... but ...I got out easy enough ... anchored up ... & made a great time of it... & enjoyed the experience ...8)

...The more you paddle...the more you learn...

...From what I can gather...each yak model has its own advantages & disadvantages...
...& Its a matter of working out how to use the Advantages...& how to reduce the disadvantages...

...The long & the short of it...
...As soon as you can & as much as you can get out on the water...learn from every outing...try different things...speed, etc...& enjoy the experience... 8)

Congrads again on a good choice...& we'll be looking forward to your future posts

Regards

Paul


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Did you get the rudder with it, or the wheels?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

rudder for sure

wheels i'll make myself so he knocked some $$ off 8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The two answers i was looking for! I reckon the rudder is a must have mod and the wheels aren't as good as the homemade jobs or the c-tug thing (whatever its called). Well done on the purchase mate and i hope you are as happy with yours as i am with mine.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

cheers.. I am sure I will be...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeHTn7UAAB/fgAAQQAUEAICGEIA/79/gMADUaGp6mmhT00aCek9IPQhFPJkyg0NAGjIBqbUGkDIAAAhgVXyTIgASi6NJGh9E8XTKQ0NFc9WDhQabAoyJIhfeOy6apugvhzlWHggEzIuDz+OZlZXMqT4HTqyEeLdDVi2vHaStVMSMho2XMAhmx70cMeKfG9rhGBr2HVennN9ItQtgCxohvQPCUPYtUhOPRzwnk9mMnEJLFWzBLFiEDhGcHoQ3JXqjyFQAm5GTh9QonFn8XckU4UJDh05+1A==


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Good to hear, LM.
> 
> What other sport in existence, apart from yakking, and possibly 4wding, are you encouraged to take your nice, clean, purchase, and get it as smelly and dirty as possible, in the shortest amount of time available?
> 
> ...


dirtbiking :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

WOOT - Pick it up tomorrow :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done...now git out there and git them there fishes......


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

picked her up this arvo after Scott fitted the rear hatch and rudder..
let the good times begin... rods purely for effect :lol:


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

You have to say, its a bloody nice rig for the dollars. Well done, enjoy, be safe!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wolfy said:


> You have to say, its a bloody nice rig for the dollars. Well done, enjoy, be safe!


yes you do :lol:

cheaper than a Prowler - more storage space too..

and the flip and stow rudder is sweet 8)


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

What pimping you going to do?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wolfy said:


> What pimping you going to do?


decided on a Humminbird 323 FF..
need a fly rod holder style holder in front to carry my Black Diamond short butt rod..
will extend the rear rod holders up a little to accomodate my other rods better..
and an anchor trolley..
that "should" be all for now 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Landy

Thats one sweet rig, makes me wanna trade mine in for a new one.

I like that colour 

I have the rear hatch here, will install it tommorrow, it makes the yak seem even more roomier.

A question? That yellow coloured cord running to the rear is that the near rudder set up?

Where are you getting that sounder from? How much?

You will love it, they are a great yak.

Good times ahead for sure. 

Have fun

Cheers


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice yak mate, i like the Quest they are a fine looking unit. Hobies look great orange too dont they!!! 
I look forward to the first report from the new beast 8)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Landy
> 
> Thats one sweet rig, makes me wanna trade mine in for a new one.
> 
> ...


yes, we both have impecable taste in colour :lol: 
the cord running to the rear is for the rudder stow.. pull on the cord and the rudder flips up onto the deck.. similar to the twist and stow on the pedal ones..

The sounder is coming from my local fishing shop - Gone Fishing.. $400 - RRP$450 iirc

oh yes.. good times for sure..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Landy

You will have to put the scupper plugs in mate, I am 104 kg and water pours in through them if they aren't plugged. If you are a lighter fella don't worry about it.

Sweet Rig, I love new yaks.

Now to catch some fish.

Cheers


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Landy
> 
> You will have to put the scupper plugs in mate, I am 104 kg and water pours in through them if they aren't plugged. If you are a lighter fella don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


ummmm... scupper plugs it is then  :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Dont try a surf launch with scupper plugs in though (man was i dumb), actually, try it once, see what happens :wink:. Just do it on a nice warm day.


----------

